# My poor, poor SEA



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a SEA in my tank that has a massive sore on belly between his first fins.
This sore had stuff coming out of it. Looked like some of his intestines and some poo. It looks like the hurt himself on something. 
This was 4-5 days ago all the protrusions are mostly gone now it is just a big swollen sore. He still looks healthy but it very lethargic for what I am used to. He still eats (not as much).
Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this and might know what his survival chances are. 






Not sure if these pics help he is a bit camera shy sore is inside red box


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pics are not good enough to really tell. Try going here and looking at the diagnosis tab: FISH DISEASE


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

It could be many things, I used to keep guppies and this happened every so often with NO chance of survival, its an internal rupture due to swelling of the internal organs. Its pushed the limits of the skin membrane of the fish and well there you have it. I have never had it transfer fish.


----------

